# Loss of an Archery Legend ~ Gail Martin



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

May he rest in peace....my prayers and deepest condolences to the entire family.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sad to hear for sure. Prayers sent to the family and heartfelt condolences.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

What a shame. Best wishes to the martin family!!! RIP Gail


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Rip..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

So sorry to hear we have lost an archery icon.

Condolences to the Martin family. :angel:


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers to his family from Pa.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with Gail and the entire Martin family. Rest Peacefully Gail. :angel:


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for the family, Without people like Gail archery would have never made it to where it is today!


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

my prayers are with the family---God bless you all and may He comfort you as no one else can.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Vios Condios Amigo..

Don't cause too much ruckus up there with Ben and Earl

Mac


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

My first serious bow was a Martin as well as my first several bow kills!!! God Speed!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RIP. Thoughts and prayers for the Martin family.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Martin Family, 
Sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cp5 (Nov 22, 2008)

RIP Gail Martin


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Sad day in the archery world! Prayers sent for the family. 


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

You have my Condolence.


----------



## Cowboyhunt (Aug 2, 2012)

The sport would not be the same without him. My prayers to his family


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

A true loss. R.I.P. Gail.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Terrible loss. Bless the family during this tough time. 

RIP


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

Rest in Peace Gail Martin. Prayers for the Family


----------



## Boarro10 (Jan 18, 2005)

We have lost a fine man! My prayers go out to the Martin family. Rest in peace Gail!


----------



## kanga (Dec 8, 2009)

Very sad day, my thoughts are for his family and may he RIP. I still have my first Martin bow which I proudly purchased way back in 1978.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

may GAIL RIP a true legend among us all thoughts and prayers for the martin family gail is gone but will never be forgotten


----------



## OhioTurkeyHuntr (Oct 30, 2011)

Sad news, very sorry to hear this. RIP Mr. Martin


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers sent from Texas .


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry for your loss... My prayers and deepest condolences to the entire family.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

A sad day for sure. Our prayers and thoughts are with you Gail and the family.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

He was one of the legends!!! Sad day, prayers sent out for the family.


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Prayers sent from Ohio for the whole Martin family.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

prayer sent for a family that has done so much for our sport


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

My condolences to the Martin family.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

We have lost another legend. His life proved that if you have the passion, and the determination, you may live your dreams. The archery world is far better for his having been a part of it.

May he rest in peace and may his memory serve to encourage others to follow in his footsteps.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel the same way that I did upon learning of the passing of Fred Bear and Glenn St. Charles..............a void has been created in our beloved sport of archery. Grace and peace to the Martin family as they wade through the grieving process and reorient for the future without Gail. Prayers and blessings to you all.............


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for everything, without you we wouldnt have the archery we do today.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow...prayers sent. I'm sure he lived a good life.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prayers for the Martin family. A true legend and innovator in the archery community who will be sorely missed.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

My condolences to the Martin family. Mr. Martin was a cornerstone of the industry.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

May he rest in peace. He brought a lot of great things to the archery world.


----------



## Myvidar (Apr 6, 2013)

This man brought Alot of great innovations to the industry and will be missed by a great many people. At least he had a long and productive life and he will be remembered , what more could a person ask for.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

The world of archery owes the Martin family a huge THANK YOU!!!
Without the pioneers of greats like Gail Martin and family we would not be enjoying archery as we are today.
I tip my hat at the passing of a true legend in our industry and sport.
May the lord comfort the Martin family during this time of sadness and heal your hearts of the void left by the passing of a great man.
Prayers from me and my family.
Fling some arrows in heaven for us Gail, and may you rest in Peace.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

One of my TRUE HERO'S and Friends. I enjoyed representing Martin Archery for the last 13 years as a Gold Pro Staff Shooter. May God Bless Eva and all of his Family and Friends. Say hello to my Dad and shoot a round or two with him Gail for old times sake......Pat Dorigatti


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

This one really hurts!!  I've known Gail and the family since I was 16 years old. What a great person!! Eva, Terry & Dan and everyone at Martin, I am truly sorry for your loss....ALL of our LOSS!!! May God bless you and may you rest in peace!! Todd Smith


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW! I didn't realize the hug I got from Gail and Eva the last time I saw them might be the last. Hug your family and tell them you love them EVERYDAY!!! God bless


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

An amazing archery mind for sure.... a true Icon in the industry that will never be forgotten!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

The archery world lost a founding father.
My prayers go out to Eva, Terry, Dan and everyone in Walla Walla.


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers and thoughts go out to the Martin family. May Gail , Fred , and Howard all shoot a few rounds and look down upon us and smile for the larger than life legends they became. God Bless..


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Man that's a big loss to our loved sport. Prayers sent to the family and thanks to Gail for all you have done for our industry


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers for the whole Martin family, which extends beyond just the true family. There are many of us that claim to be a part of the Martin "family" and all feel a great loss. Thank you for making our sport better.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear of his passing. The man lived a great life though, he will always be remembered.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear of his passing. The man lived a great life though, he will always be remembered.


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

A great loss to the Martin Family and the sport of archery. My condolense to the Martin Families.


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> My first serious bow was a Martin as well as my first several bow kills!!! God Speed!


Same here. Prayers sent from N.J.


----------



## baerman (Dec 18, 2009)

This great man has left us the legacy of his great love of archery. The passion that he felt towards our sport was mirrored in the many innovations that he provided us and the guidance that he gave his two sons as they followed in his foot-steps. We send our prayers for strength to his family as they endure the loss of this man. We, too, will miss him greatly, but look forward to that time when we can once again loose arrows together. God bless.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

prayers to the family,, a legend has passed,, I see threads were people ask "what tv personality would you like to hunt with" ,,, for me that answer is none,, I would much prefer to have hunted with a real legend, like Gail Martin......


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Prayers sent to Martin Family.

We lost one father of modern archery. Respect for all you do Gail


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

My Condolences to the Martin Family.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rest in Peace Gail Martin .


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP
Prayers sent for the Martin family


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

rip


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Archery would not be what it is today with out the drive and innovation possessed by Gail Martin. One of the true legends and hero's of our great sport. I hope heaven has a little chunk of woods for all the amazing archery icons who have passed. RIP. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Prayers said for family and friends.
May God bless you all.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

RIP Gale, Prayers to the family & friends.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

Rest in Peace Gail Martin. Prayers for the Family A Giant in the sport is gone! R.I.P.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for his family, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you Gail, for your love of this sport.
That love has touched many. True Inspiration
Salute!


----------



## LMJII (Dec 29, 2010)

Condolences to the Martin family. Celebrate his life, and miss the man.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

R.I.P, condolences to the Martins and family.


Mathews Chill ❄


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Sad day, indeed.


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Rest in peace Gail Martin! Prayers sent to Martin family!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was just thinking about Gail and all his accomplishments just yesterday. 

I'm sad to hear about this for sure. One heck of a contributor to archery. 

RIP Mr. Martin.


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

A true industry giant. May he rest in piece and prayers for his family from South Africa

SAS


----------



## gamecaller (Jul 29, 2013)

My sincere condolences to the Martin family and their staff from all of us at www.gamecall.net. Let the Lord bring comfort to you all as He is with you.


----------



## power (Feb 4, 2011)

RIP Gail Martin. Prayers for the Family


----------

